# My first kiss



## SAnonimous (Mar 20, 2014)

So what that it happened at a bar? so what that it wasn't just one kiss, but whole make-out sessions?

5 days ago. We were quite drunk. I was out with a few friends of mine. One of them introduced me to her without my knowing... she immediately took an interest in me. Of course then I introduced myself as well, lol. 

She's very, very beautiful, and obviously very intelligent.

And it's not like she is some "easy" girl. Right when we got out of the bar, she immediately became more wary... obviously was NOT out for a one-night stand or anything.

What's important is that we are still in contact...
And I really do hope that I won't mess anything up now!


----------



## marsia (Mar 22, 2016)

Really great!!!! If you do get nervous and say or do something odd, just explain that you got a little nervous what you really wanted to do or say was x. People are understanding once they get to know and like you enough to kiss you!!! Also if you focus on what you want to learn about her, what you want to do together, how much you want to open up to her, you are focusing on the positive. Then that is a lot more likely to happen because it gets you in the mind frame of looking for opportunities for connection and bonding (rather than opportunities to screw up that you will look for if you are focusing on the fear of messing up.) Crossing my fingers and toes for you!!!!!


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Wow way to go OP! I'll never forget my first kiss / make out session lol....never. I agree with what's been said already, just try to keep in mind there's no reason to be nervous...she's already kissed you! Hopefully you'll stay in close contact and really start to get to know each other and get a lot more comfortable around each other. It sounds like from what you describe you both want more than a ONS. Hope you post updates.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

O wow congrats, huge deal. I hope it goes somewhere, good luck.


----------



## SAnonimous (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks guys!

Now we do have a date planned for sometime next week, probably wednesday evening (she said that she'll tell me for sure on monday, whether she can come; but i'm sure she will )

We're also probably going on a night out with a group of friends the coming weekend, two of them are a couple, and they told me to ask her to come with me as well so if she agrees (don't see why she shouldn't) we're going to see each other twice next week which is very nice...

I'm still very nervous about our next meeting, even tho we have already kissed, lol... The thought of that does help lessen the nervousness for a short while, but then i'm back to overthinking everything.

But i'll hope for the best...


----------



## handheart (Feb 13, 2016)

Very good ,you see that you can make awesome things in life and also with social anxiety .Just be calm and dont be disperate about her because girls dont like disperate boys ,take her easy and give her space and it will apreciate you for this .You can do it ,you are a gladiator


----------



## SAnonimous (Mar 20, 2014)

handheart said:


> Very good ,you see that you can make awesome things in life and also with social anxiety .Just be calm and dont be disperate about her because girls dont like disperate boys ,take her easy and give her space and it will apreciate you for this .You can do it ,you are a gladiator


Thanks, but it's over sadly.

She just recently came out of a relationship that had lasted very long, and isn't ready for a new one. I even saw that guy on a couple pics with her...

We stopped talking. God knows when she's going to be ready.

Kinda sad, but... I still got my first kiss.


----------



## handheart (Feb 13, 2016)

I am sory for you i know that its hard for you but at least you got a kiss how you said .I dont know if can help you but start and read watch motivational videos ,and read a lot of personal development like Tony robins ,Napoleon hill etc .All this give me self confidence and make me to be more courageos and to embrace my life 
Just dont get negative and watch only to pozitive .Good luck to you


----------



## TonyH (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey mate, good to hear. We all like hearing success stories and best of luck. Tell us how you go. We are excited for you Ahaha! Or at least I am


----------

